# 8ft hammer...quick release



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

*(VIDEO) 8ft hammer...quick release*

Nathan (moganman on here) hooks up to an 8ft hammer. After multiple attempts to get the tail rope on him he pops the line. Video never shows the shark very well due to poor lighting. There's some language so beware, we were excited. If I left anything major out Nathan should fill in the gabs. Did manage one ladyfish for the next trip

( you can see the sharks dorsal at 4:09 but other than that you barley ever see any of it, my buddy is bad with a camera. oh and theres a lot of language)

http://youtu.be/_SP2uUyqA9w


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

idk why the video didn't load. ill try to figure it out real fast.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

What bait did it pick up and how far out?

Congrats BTW...I look forward to the video!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Didn't you leave out that Nathan got tailwhipped? Haha. Trying to upload the picture of the cut on his face that he sent me but can't figure out how to do it on my phone...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

he didn't get tail wipped. that was the line hitting him in the face when it broke!! 

and sting ray wing and idk how far out it was. we just yak until we think its good since we were running baits after dark. Nathan should have a better idea but maybe 250. im not sure though.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you guys need youtube and photo bucket accounts...

waiting on pics


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Caught it on a whole wing from a ray I caught on sunday at NAS. Was between 200-300 yards out, wasn't paying too much attention. Fought him for 30 something minutes, was the most fun I have ever had fishing! Didn't get any decent pics but I got a pretty cool cut from when the mono snapped, nearly got my eye!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

30 mins? Figured it would have been over an hour battle. Could you tell if it was a scolloped or greater!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 30 mins? Figured it would have been over an hour battle. Could you tell if it was a scolloped or greater!


I couldn't tell which type and I was trying to tail rope it. he picked up the bait, ran for a couple minutes, and then came towards the beach, made a couple good runs, Nathan fought him back each time, and then he was up. 

my buddy is trying to put the video from his phone on youtube and then im going to put the link on here for you guys.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> Nathan (moganman on here) hooks up to an 8ft hammer. After multiple attempts to get the tail rope on him he pops the line. Video never shows the shark very well due to poor lighting. There's some language so beware, we were excited. If I left anything major out Nathan should fill in the gabs. Did manage one ladyfish for the next trip


Hahah some language? If this video is like I think it will be there is more than some language!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Hahah some language? If this video is like I think it will be there is more than some language!


yea I should've said a lot.
preston is trying to put the video on youtube from his smart phone but it wont let him....smart phone huh?... I hate them things


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If he can send me the video I can upload it.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok whats your number? i think the number i have is jeffs


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Waiting on that video still!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Any progress on the video?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

just messaged him. he said when he gets home he'll put it on youtube...he said that the other day though.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Is anyone else having problems with YouTube? It keeps saying error loading on my phone, tried closing the app but same result. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

apparently my buddy is...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

videos up yall. its the link on the original post.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the vid man! Just made my shark fever worse though, I am itching for revenge!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Sick fight man!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Thanks for the vid man! Just made my shark fever worse though, I am itching for revenge!


yea me too. although if I were to hook up right now with a hammer id propably get spooled since all I got is the 6/0w right now. haha. that would suck


----------

